# Tarpon fishing on a budget



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

St. Croix Imperial 10 wt. and an Allen Alpha II #4.


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

I have heard about these alpha reels before are they really any good?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Save up some cash and buy used. There always is a good loomis rod and reel combo showing up, you just have to be ready when they pop up. Buying used will allow you to get higher quality for the same $. I wouldn't buy new for your need.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If it were my choice I'd either buy used (lots and lots of good used tarpon gear around that got used once or twice then has lived in a closet....) or I"d buy a new TFO TICRx 11wt rod (modest price range - pretty good rod) then look for a used Billy Pate Tarpon reel (the direct drive model). You can find used Billy Pates on E-Bay almost daily in the $300 range. The Pate is a bit old fashioned but it will never let you down (and you should be able to sell it for just about what you paid, a year or two later....). If you never sell it your kid won't be able to wear it out either... they're that well built (and they don't have one bearing to go bad).

My Pates stay at home most of the time but the Tarpon model is always aboard when we're looking for silver (I keep a minimum of two tarpon rods ready when that's what we're looking for, it's just too easy to break a rod....). All of the other fly reels aboard are by Nautilus and they're first rate but more money.... Hope this helps, in the Keys a floating line would be what's used the most for tarpon. If you fished with me it would be an intermediate up in the 'glades (see fishing report posted yesterday....).


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

I suggest buying used as well at least for the reel. Some entry level rods will do the trick and tfo has a great warranty But your not going to be pleased when you have drag issues from your 100$ reel on the fish of a lifetime. I own a direct drive pate tarpon as a backup thats older then me, and its as smooth as can be.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Go to Bass Pro, buy a roll of decoy chord, a few cheap Fuji Guides and a pair of leather gloves. 

Go out and cut down a bamboo tree about 1.5" in diameter at the base 14' long. Trim it up, tie the guides on and thread your decoy chord through. Your going to want to have 150 yards or so coiled up in a bucket at your feet. Then presto! 12Wt Fly rod for $25. Your going to want to wear the leather gloves when you are actually fishing. ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

to give you the best answer give us a realistic budget. $300, $400? 

are you fishing from a boat or are you wading?

are you looking to tangle with the big boys in the keys (125+) or stick to avergae fish in the 50-100 lb rane?

plan on targeting anything else? Bonefish or Permit?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I have heard about these alpha reels before are they really any good?


I think they are....and those who I have spoken to that have used them agree.


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm looking at a range around the 400-500 neighborhood and it would be from a boat in the keys after any poon in sight. I'm a college athlete still so i dont have the huge money to drop


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> I'm looking at a range around the 400-500 neighborhood and it would be from a boat in the keys after any poon in sight. I'm a college athlete still so i dont have the huge money to drop


The TFO/Tibor would fit right in there.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

> > I have heard about these alpha reels before are they really any good?
> 
> 
> I think they are....and those who I have spoken to that have used them agree.


Im curious. Has anyone actually put tarpon on these reels? Two years ago i was in this fellas position and the cheap route was suggested by some. After putting them on my abels and tibors im sure glad i spent a little coin. Also i suggest an 11 or 12 wt. Just starting out your gonna want the backbone on any decent sized fish.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

> > I'm looking at a range around the 400-500 neighborhood and it would be from a boat in the keys after any poon in sight. I'm a college athlete still so i dont have the huge money to drop
> 
> 
> The TFO/Tibor would fit right in there.


X2. 
A tfo can be had cheap and a billy pate wont fail you


----------



## nbk65bo (Sep 11, 2008)

Look hard at ebay. You can find some great equipment for that price range. Both components are critical and will keep you from wearing out.


----------



## nbk65bo (Sep 11, 2008)

The maverick website has 3 gloomis cc glx one piece rods for sale 200-250. 8-12wts. Bill Blanton is selling them.


----------



## cast4tailers (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a brand new G Loomis Pro1 11wt for $275....


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I have a brand new G Loomis Pro1 11wt for $275....


This is a great stick at a great price.  Someone buy it before I do... Top Shelf!


And I know where you can get a twice used Galvan Rush R-12 for $225 shipped that will handle any tarpon you hook.

And "Boom goes the Dyamite" you have yourself a like new $900 rig for $500.

I have 3 tarpon rigs and none of them was purchased new and discounting a soiled cork handle or two, all of them look and perform like new.

If you keep them in excellent condition and don't beat them all to hell, you should be able to get every penny you spent when you decide to sell.

I'll always buy top shelf equipment used (let someone else take the depreciation hit) rather than worry if some budget gear will handle big fish. Even premium gear will depreciate.. 

Buy low to mid-level gear in lower weight class and buy premium gear for the big fish.  You'll never be sorry.


----------

